# Welches Datenbankmanagementsystem ist besser geeignet?



## ebruss17 (15. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte XML-Strukturen oder aber auch XML-Dateien in einer Datenbank als XML-Spalte abspeichern. Ich weiss, dass DB2 und Oracle dies anbieten. Aber welches davon ist besser geeignet, um diese abzulegen bezüglich Performance oder Speicherverbrauch? Kann mir denn jemand helfen? Nochmals Danke. Was heisst eigentlich *DB2* ausgeschrieben??


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Dez 2014)

Moin,


ebruss17 hat gesagt.:


> Was heisst eigentlich *DB2* ausgeschrieben??


Datenbankmanagementsystem zwei 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

